# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Cool Robot

## Airicist

coolrobotgreenland2013.blogspot.com

engineering.dartmouth.edu/crobots




> The Cool Robot is a solar power, autonomous robot that was developed by a team of students at Dartmouth Thayer School in conjunction with Cold Regions Research and Engineering Laboratory (CRREL).

----------

